#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  Landfill to raise land in Bangkok?

## HenryHall

Searching for soil/dirt landfill in north Bangkok area (Lak Si). Looking to raise land by 1 meter on 167 square wah plot to bring it up to level of neighbors, with plans to build house next year.

Village has limited truck size to 6 wheelers, so it's likely to be many trips.

In the early stages of getting some quotes, but finding anyone in the Bangkok area has been a challenge.

Appreciate any contacts, and a rough estimate on pricing from anyone who has done similar in Bangkok.  Seen a few threads from years back in other provinces, but nothing recent in Bangkok (if I've missed it, my apologies, please drop in the relevant thread if possible so I can read up).

Thanks in advance

----------


## aging one

Our first house was in Laksi and we had to raise the land as well. We bought the dirt in Nakorn Pathom and Kanchanaburi and had it trucked down. Way back 30 years ago it was way cheaper to do that.

----------


## petercallen

its important to completly clear  all existing vegetation from the  land before you add the fill, i  have inspected 2 houses where this has not been done in Phuket
the vegetation has rotted away and the land has subsided and caused lot of damage to everything built on it, actually the buildings should be condemmed and rebuilt before they eventually collapes

----------


## prawnograph

> its important to completly clear  all existing vegetation from the  land before you add the fill, i  have inspected 2 houses where this has not been done in Phuket
> the vegetation has rotted away and the land has subsided and caused lot of damage to everything built on it, actually the buildings should be condemmed and rebuilt before they eventually collapes


Good point. 2015 we bought land - subdivision of a large commercial orchard, had never been built on just old durian and mangosteen trees. Had it leveled and a road roller-compactor over it, followed by spreading/layering of soil which was also compacted every .3-.4m; repeat and repeat. 




> Looking to raise land by 1 meter on 167 square wah plot to bring it up to level of neighbors, with plans to build house next year.


Is one year enough?
'_Local legend_' has it that three rain seasons provide enough natural compaction but the civil engineer wasn't a believer.
We re-sold it without building, but confident there'd be no issues for the new owners.

----------


## david44

> Had it leveled





> Is one year enough?


This is timely and important advice!!

I would be inclined to see yourself or a trusted partner the material as you may get mixed in rubble from some old construction rather than friable evenly granular material.

We had our plot filled and waited 2 rain cycles as there is settlement and we are in an earthquake zone.

May I also add if you plan a self design/build need to plan egress of normal seasonal rain and flash storm water having lived in N Bangkok I recall some very heavy floods 2004? with folks coming on upper floor in Bangplaad .

Even if you live on Upper floor you won't want street overflow washing into your garden/parking zones?

You will see most well planned modern places have an entry ramp of 6-12 inches,

As sea level rises and Bangkok sinks I'd err on the higher side and build my living areas at least 3 feet 1 meter above ground level.
You may wish to consult an engineer if going up several levels as to the depth strength of footings/foundations and if planning mains drainage or septic tanks which need to avoid run off 

I built a concrete raft 1 meter deep with 9 meter cube bases as advised by cousin who is a skyscraper architect in USA but I ws only going up 7-8 meters

----------


## prawnograph

We did have some advantage with the soil/compacting as Ms P works for a civil engineering company the soil provided was 'roading grade' that they use under the metal/asphalt for new roads, and the machinery/labour was at no cost.

There's one drawback to the _compacted-like-concrete_ approach - if the buyers wanted to plant shrubs/trees they'll need to drill down to decent soil, and add topsoil if a lawn required (probably all concrete, I'll go to check one day).

Prior to building we were in a company-provided house, maybe 12-15yrs old, the kitchen-dining-bathroom-porch across the back of the house was slowly going its own way . . . a crack over 1cm at the top of the exterior wall as there was incurable subsidence underneath.

----------


## MarcActual

Laksi area is high value now, IT Square (all the things I bought there is a reminder) has been in decline for 5 years, but the location is the key and the answer.

Homes will be bulldozed when the oligarchs say so. If you are anywhere near Chaengwattna it's - Sorry for you mate

----------


## prawnograph

I see Henry never returned.

However, following on from Peter's comment below, I've been seeing progress on two future subdivisions between us and the local park. 

Hundreds upon hundreds of truckloads of soil brought in, no compaction other than the weight of the tractor spreading/leveling the soil.




> its important to completly clear  all existing vegetation from the  land before you add the fill, i  have inspected 2 houses where this has not been done in Phuket
> the vegetation has rotted away and the land has subsided and caused lot of damage to everything built on it, actually the buildings should be condemmed and rebuilt before they eventually collapes


These two are on opposite sides of the same section of road, different developers, different fill used. 

Marshland / swamp with reeds 1.5m+, this is a permanently wet area doesn't ever dry out. 
Soil put directly over the reeds, built up by 1.5 to 2m so down below there's a nice layer of decomposing mush. 

May be years till first houses appear and some settling before then. Still, not ideal.

----------


## malmomike77

> Marshland / swamp with reeds 1.5m+, this is a permanently wet area doesn't ever dry out.
> Soil put directly over the reeds, built up by 1.5 to 2m so down below there's a nice layer of decomposing mush.


Yep doesn't alter the fact you are building on a marsh, someone is going to get suckered....again

----------

